

CEO who puts profits second - bootload
http://www.craigslist.org/about/press/ft.lucy.html

======
rms
I love how his bio opens.

"Possibly the only CEO ever described as anti-establishment, a communist, and
a socialistic anarchist..."
<http://www.craigslist.org/about/jim.buckmaster.html>

------
yters
I like reading stuff like this. It's nice to think that it doesn't take greed,
or any kind of significant focus on the bottom line, to outperform everyone
else. Otherwise, life seems pretty tiresome.

Now, if someone created a most awesome computer game that wasn't a complete
waste of time I'd be a happy person.

~~~
Hexstream
"Now, if someone created a most awesome computer game that wasn't a complete
waste of time I'd be a happy person."

Try programming. It's a very nice open-ended computer game. The depth of
gameplay is just unbelievable. And there are challenges for people of all
skill levels.

~~~
yters
I'll be making a in-game re-programmable MUD at some point.

Neither is awesome in the sense of WoW or any of these other games that are
such huge time sinks for so many people. I find that depressing since it
implies the useful and the preferable don't match up.

Now if computer games could become equivalent to great art, there'd be hope.

------
raheemm
This guy has achieved some kind of zen - true to himself in a very innate way
- its great!

